# Help with DIY speaker design! Hertz and Alpine Components Set



## 240jz (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello,

I have two component sets that i would like to use at home. First is the Hertz HV165XL (6.5inch component set). Secondly i have a Alpine Type R SPR-17S (6.5inch component set). I have tried to model it in the Win ISD but i cannot find enough information to make it work right. I would like to build something simple. I don't mine if it's a sealed box. I have a T-Amp to power both of these. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

You would need to measure the T/S parameters of the woofer in order to get the box right. You would need to buy something like the Dayton DATS, or there are various free ways to do it. Without measrured T/S, it will be shooting in the dark since those specs aren't published. Since car speakers are more or less meant for infinite baffle, I would guess that a sealed box would be okay... the bigger the better.


----------



## 240jz (Aug 11, 2012)

Can you elaborate on where to get the T/S parameter's for free? Thanks


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You can do it with REW, though I haven't done it that way before (I have a Dayton WT3/DATS). Download REW and then read up in the Help file (search for thiele), it tells you how to make the measurements. http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/


----------



## 240jz (Aug 11, 2012)

I appreciate the help on where to look. Thanks!


----------

